# Pensacola Bay bridge clearence



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Is there some place that identifies bridge heights around Pensacola?
How many feet above high tide are bridges at:
Duncan Rd., E. Cervantes, I-10 in Blackwater Bay and N. Davis Hwy?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Reelbait said:


> Is there some place that identifies bridge heights around Pensacola?
> How many feet above high tide are bridges at:
> Duncan Rd., E. Cervantes, I-10 in Blackwater Bay and N. Davis Hwy?
> Thanks in advance.


Navigational charts show it. Google marine nav charts for those areas.

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
850-438-0401


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Reelbait said:


> Is there some place that identifies bridge heights around Pensacola?
> How many feet above high tide are bridges at:
> Duncan Rd., E. Cervantes, I-10 in Blackwater Bay and N. Davis Hwy?
> Thanks in advance.


*Why do you ask? Planning on doing the Loop from TN?

Both Blackwater @ I-10 and North Davis aka Nine Mile at Escambia River, are Commercial routes, thus tugs boats pass I-10 and could under I-10 Blackwater on a regular basis. 

East Cervantes, not.

Not sure where Duncan Road is.

Looking for sailboat anchorage? *


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take a navigation course before leaving If you have to ask that question. Any Navigation chart or computer program will have that information on them.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok just checked on my cell phone with navionics app, the vertical clearance is 49.9 ft horizontal is 125 ft. Hope this helps. That's for the 3 mi bay bridge.


----------

